# Old tire round bale feeder



## Quietly (Aug 1, 2014)

Has anyone used one of these?

FARM SHOW - Indestructible Bale Feeder Made From Old Tires

I'm thinking about making one for this winter. I would not do the top pipe and may even leave off (or invert) the half tires where they would put their heads in. It seems safer than a metal feeder but maybe I'm missing something that could be an issue.

Any safety issues compared to a traditional round bale feeder? It seems to me that there would be less risk of injury than with a metal feeder but I'm open to opinions before I start looking for supplies!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I could see a head through a tire or a hoof. also , rain collects in them, mosquitoes, spiders in the summer.. I would look for a different feeder. You could try a tractor tire for the bottom, do some uprights, and tractor tire , upright and tire.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Check how much hay is on the ground. Perhaps it's from before the ring was built. I leave my big rounds on the round to repel rain. I consider that the equivalent of a large round bale is wasted but the pay back for some kind of hay containing feeder would require 10 or more years.


----------



## ez2bbad64 (Aug 13, 2014)

careful using a tire feeder. had a old mare get stuck in one once. almost lost her. she layed down in the tire and managed to get stuck in the tire. we had to get a tow truck to lift the tire up and a bunch of guys to pick her up and lift her out of it


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I encourage recycling tires, as long as it's safe.

You could fill each tire with cement, then water would not collect.

You could also bolt a circle of plywood over the hole in each tire. Then they could not get a head or a hoof through it.

This would add a lot of extra expense, time and weight to the structure though.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

make sure the tires are not steel belted. this would cause an entirely new set of problems


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never seen one made that way before. It doesn't look safe or practical in my opinion.

The tire feeders I've seen before have been made from a single HUGE tractor tire laid on its side, and the round bale fits neatly inside the hole. I'm not sure how safe they are though. Never used one myself.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I see an accident waiting to happen with those:-( At least with horses,Cows maybe less accident prone:lol:


----------

